# Goopy Eyes



## Bridgemoof (Dec 31, 2012)

One of #10's baby goats has goopy eyes, and they are almost closed. What do you guys do for that? Any idea what that might be from?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 31, 2012)

Not sure about goats, I am assuming it should be the same! With my lambs, I use the pink-eye spray because it kills the bacteria causing the goop. Usually only has to be administered once after the eye/eyes are wiped off/cleaned up, unless it is really bad.
Probably caused from getting some dust, or piece of hay in the eye/eyes. Maybe it got a small scratch. Bacteria grows pretty quickly in eyes!
Usually cases of goopy eyes need to be cleared up soon as possible because most of the time it can be spread to the others!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh no, we just checked it out more thoroughly and think it might have the flipped under eyelid thing!We tried to flip it back out and it seems to just go back. Any suggestions for that?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 31, 2012)

Eye entropion!
I have never had a case of this yet! But, I believe, if you flip them out and can't get them to stay, you would probably have to get a vet to put a clip to draw the skin together, which keeps the eyelid flipped the proper way. Unless you would be comfortable doing it yourself! I know the vets around here will sell people the clips to administer themselves.
probably an antibiotic ointment put on the area a couple times a day, wouldn't be a bad idea either!
There may be other things you can do, that i don't know about. Maybe someone else will read your post and give you some different ideas!
Good luck!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 31, 2012)

As far as I know a vet needs to fix it.  I think Roll had one that did this. 

Can put tetracyclene injectable into the eye as an eye drop.  La 200,  ect.......  Help with infection.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

Just fyi Oxytetracycline has a PH level of 3. Vinegar has a PH level of 2.8 so it is nearly just as acidic as vinegar so it will sting and I would not do it alot.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 31, 2012)

We are going to take the goat to the vet, but not tomorrow because it's New Year's day  We did put some kind of eye antibiotic ointment on it.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 1, 2013)

We were able to take both the brother and sister twins to the vet today. The boy looked worse than the girl, but she looked like she had a problem with one eye, too. So off we went with the little kids to the Dr. He said both their bottom eyelids were inverted and he stapled them after giving them a local anesthetic. They actually look much better already! And he hardly charged us anything. We love our vet. He is an equine reproduction specialist, but he knows a lot about all animals. He taught veterinary medicine at UVA and U of Oklahoma. 

He actually let us take the staple remover home so we can remove the staples in a month! It was so fun holding those little babies in the car on our laps. They were so good!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

So glad they will be okay Bridge 

Just wondering, but is this a genetic thing?  Had never heard of it before.

And yes...holding a baby lamb/kid is quite a bonding thing, eh?  Just never, never do this when taking in a lamb to be processed...I held our first ram lamb in the back of the minivan...he was a big boy, but far too much loving gazing eyes...trusting soft, big, brown eyes...nope...have not made that mistake again...sniff...that was years ago...still gets me.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats awesome your little fellas are on their way to feeling better and being happy and healthy!!!!


Bon, I believe it is a genetic trait, but it sumetimes skips generations, in sheep anyway!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 1, 2013)

Bon, stop. You're tearing me apart!   You know how I feel about my sheepies.  I refuse to get attached to the goats. 

Yep it's genetic, and we had already discussed how #16, the mom, probably wouldn't be kidding again here. But then again, if it skips generations then there is hope for her! Also, it wasn't that big of a deal to have the vet fix it. If it fixes it, and I suspect it will, they will be just fine! So maybe we will keep #16!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2013)

In dogs it is considered to be a genetic issue...but not always, sometimes it has to do with the head structure. You may have a litter of 8 pups and none have it or you may have 8 pups and 1 or 2 may. It can show up anywhere anytime. 

I would imagine sheep might be the same.... I would wait and see it this is something with this particular animal (momma). If she has other issues or has had other issues in her or her offspring I would cull. Look closely at the buck.

I am glad you were able to get it taken care of so quickly.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 1, 2013)

I saw a great article about this a while ago but can't find it now. That stinks.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 1, 2013)

Well Southern, our buck Mikey had 8 kids this week (so far). Only 2 from the same mom were affected, so I suspect it was her. I'd love to see the article Straw, if you can find it!

I'm relieved we got the kids to the vet today, too.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry Bridge...don't want to tear you apart...just saying...you can do things differently than I did first go around...I was so stupid!  You will be smart about all that and do fine


----------



## SillyChicken (Jan 4, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Eye entropion!
> I have never had a case of this yet! But, I believe, if you flip them out and can't get them to stay, you would probably have to get a vet to put a clip to draw the skin together, which keeps the eyelid flipped the proper way. Unless you would be comfortable doing it yourself! I know the vets around here will sell people the clips to administer themselves.
> probably an antibiotic ointment put on the area a couple times a day, wouldn't be a bad idea either!
> There may be other things you can do, that i don't know about. Maybe someone else will read your post and give you some different ideas!
> Good luck!!!!


I know I'm kinda jumping in, not meaning to do it just to correct.. but... entropion is when the lid curls in, ectropion is when it curls out.  Both generally require vetting.  Not doing anything can lead to eye damage (scaring with entropion and infection/foreign bodies with ectropion)  So if her kids eye lid is flipping out, it's ectropion and could explain the goop.   It is also a genetic issue... so repeat breeding of the same or siblings may need to be reconsidered.     I dealt with this issue which is common with mastiffs.

I'm glad you got your lamb fixed and he's doing well I hope! 


I'm going to be breeding my goats for the first time so I'm researching!!


----------

